# Fat necrosis of lymph node



## BlakeCarswell82 (Jan 29, 2014)

Need help with this diagnosis code 
Benign fat necrosis of lymph node from spermatic cord.

I thought perhaps disease of lymph node nec?  But that takes me to enlargement of lymph node.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (Jan 29, 2014)

What about 608.89?
Fat Necrosis leads you to Degeneration (fatty) by site
There is no "Fatty degeneration of spermatic cord" but I looked at "testis"
Which is 608.89
And if you look at it in the back it includes other diseases of spermatic cord..
Hope this helps


----------

